# Major Postfix Problem

## wmartino

First off I am using MDK 10 for my web server (I have not gotten around to installing gentoo yet). I just upgraded postfix to version 2.1.1 this weekend and now I am having major issues. Here are the errors I am getting.

```
Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/liblber.so.2 and /usr/lib/liblber.so.2 differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap.so.2 differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 07:27:24 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/liblber.so.2 and /usr/lib/liblber.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 08:08:59 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:09:15 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 08:09:15 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:09:15 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/liblber.so.2 and /usr/lib/liblber.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:09:15 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:09:15 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:09:16 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 08:09:16 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:10:18 server postfix[27136]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:19 server postfix/master[27137]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:19 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix[27161]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/master[27162]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/liblber.so.2 and /usr/lib/liblber.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap.so.2 differ

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postsuper[27230]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/master[27234]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/nqmgr[27243]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/nqmgr[27243]: warning: please update the /etc/postfix.in/master.cf file; the new queue manager

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/nqmgr[27243]: warning: (old name: nqmgr) has become the standard queue manager (new name: qmgr)

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/nqmgr[27243]: warning: support for the name old name (nqmgr) will be removed from Postfix

Jul 25 08:10:29 server postfix/pickup[27235]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:10:30 server postfix/nqmgr[27310]: warning: please update the /etc/postfix/master.cf file; the new queue manager

Jul 25 08:10:30 server postfix/nqmgr[27310]: warning: (old name: nqmgr) has become the standard queue manager (new name: qmgr)

Jul 25 08:10:30 server postfix/nqmgr[27310]: warning: support for the name old name (nqmgr) will be removed from Postfix

Jul 25 08:11:25 server postfix/smtpd[27338]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:25 server postfix/proxymap[27339]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:26 server postfix/trivial-rewrite[27340]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:26 server postfix/cleanup[27341]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:26 server postfix/bounce[27342]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:26 server postfix/flush[27343]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:11:26 server postfix/flush[27344]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.

Jul 25 08:14:58 server postfix/smtpd[27398]: warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed.
```

I hope someone can shed some light on this one as I am at a loss of what to do. Some of my mail from the gentoo mail lists are being rejected.

Thanks in advanced.

Bill

----------

## nizar

```
/etc/resolv.conf 
```

and

```

/var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf

```

have to be identical.

----------

## wmartino

Do I change /etc/resolv.conf to match /var/spool/postfix/etc/resolv.conf or the other way arround.

----------

## wmartino

Okay I fixed the 

```
warning: dict_open_dlinfo: cannot open /etc/postfix.in/dynamicmaps.cf.  No dynamic maps will be allowed
```

problem. I just need to fix a few other problems at startup. I am still getting these errors.

```
Jul 30 09:42:30 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/resolv.conf and /etc/resolv.conf differ

Jul 30 09:42:30 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/etc/hosts and /etc/hosts differ

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/liblber.so.2 and /usr/lib/liblber.so.2 differ

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap_r.so.2 differ

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/postfix-script: warning: /var/spool/postfix.in/usr/lib/libldap.so.2 and /usr/lib/libldap.so.2 differ

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/nqmgr[10618]: warning: please update the /etc/postfix.in/master.cf file; the new queue manager

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/nqmgr[10618]: warning: (old name: nqmgr) has become the standard queue manager (new name: qmgr)

Jul 30 09:42:31 server postfix/nqmgr[10618]: warning: support for the name old name (nqmgr) will be removed from Postfix

Jul 30 09:42:33 server postfix/nqmgr[10684]: warning: please update the /etc/postfix/master.cf file; the new queue manager

Jul 30 09:42:33 server postfix/nqmgr[10684]: warning: (old name: nqmgr) has become the standard queue manager (new name: qmgr)

Jul 30 09:42:33 server postfix/nqmgr[10684]: warning: support for the name old name (nqmgr) will be removed from Postfix
```

----------

